# Cowboys! Lets Do iT :D



## Ganju (Jan 7, 2015)

They actually have a good chance this year  rep my hometown and my fav team


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not a hater, just a slight doubter. If Rogers is healthy, I think the Packers will be hard to beat at home.

But good luck Cowboys. Yall definitely have a very good chance.


----------



## Ganju (Jan 10, 2015)

And yes them packers will be difficult but i think they can do it ! i got a packer jersey to i just got to rep my hometown lmafo


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm a Hawks fan but Romo won my fantasy league for me so I have love for the Cowboys, Murray is really, really good too.

I'd be lying if I said I'm not nervous about the Cowboys showing up here next week, they've proven this year that they can beat any team, anywhere, including my Hawks...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2015)

Rodgers and the Packers win in a blow out
24 -6


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2015)

Herb & Suds said:


> Rodgers and the Packers win in a blow out
> 24 -6


Fuck no! We are on fire!!

COWBOYS 4 LIFE!!

We got this tomorrow


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 10, 2015)

Ganju said:


> They actually have a good chance this year  rep my hometown and my fav team


I am a hater, fuck your squad


----------



## Ganju (Jan 11, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> I am a hater, fuck your squad


("Squad" a small group of people having a particular task// )
as long as the work as a teamthe packers will have a challenge we shall see  soon it will be a good game im sure


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 11, 2015)

Ello Texas


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 11, 2015)

Fucj dem cowboys !


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry brother, you were robbed. 

Still glad we are playing the packers though.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

So disappointing


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Great season Cowboys. Yall will only get better next year.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 11, 2015)

NW_Grower said:


> Sorry brother, you were robbed.
> 
> Still glad we are playing the packers though.


 oh you mean robbed like baltimore picking up that flag.. watt comes around, goes around imo..


----------



## Ganju (Jan 11, 2015)

it happens guys only a fool would say we didn't get better this season next year bitches talk less shit please
it was a good game im drunk as fuck right now though. lol next year


----------

